# Used Rags?



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Last week I went through the clothes closet and threw a tornado in it. Out came a bunch of moth eaten, arm pit stained t-shirts that needed a new home. I gathered them all up and now there my soft rags for staining and sealing. My question was what do all you guys do with your soiled rags? I've been letting them hang out to dry and then tossing em. What do you do?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

That's pretty much what I do.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hang them, let it flat on the floor until they are dried.
After that you can safely dispose them


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Same here, let 'em dry and toss them. As inexpensive as they are, I never could stand trying to clean and reuse them. I figure it costs me as much in cleaner as it would to buy new ones.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats the way I do it also. I like my shop and don't want a new one! LOL


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried to clean and reuse but it was just easier to to cut up the old t-shirts. Thanks guys


----------

